
Uber C.E.O. To Leave Trump Advisory Council After Criticism - _pius
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/02/technology/uber-ceo-travis-kalanick-trump-advisory-council.html?_r=0
======
stusmall
I'm all for working inside the system for change but sometimes refusing to
contribute and walking away is the best way get across the advice that is
desperately needed. This ban is poisonous for the future of the American
software industry.

------
edblarney
duplicate:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13554947](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13554947)

